# Networking >  Demonstrable skills with XP and computer hardware

## hivoltage

Hello all, can someone please tell me what i should be studying or working on with a requirement like this:

Demonstrable skills with XP and computer hardware in general

Good understanding of TCP/IP.

----------


## anushya

Hi,

This looks like:
Usage of Windows xp (shortcuts, knowledge/exp in windows xp etc)
Basic computer hardware knowledge like, configure/troubleshoot ipaddress of the system, cable connectivity etc. (may be more).
Knowledge on TCP/IP networking concepts like OSI models - layers, protocols, packets, routers, firewall etc. 

I understood onlt this from ur question. Sorry, if i am wrong.

----------


## hivoltage

Thank you very much mate,if it was you, were would your focus of study really be?

----------


## anushya

Hi,

If u study the hardware concepts, u can move on to administration.
If u study OS concepts, including any prgming knwledge, u can step as a network engineer.
If u study, networking, u can be a an administrator, network engineer, test engineer etc.

Right now, i am a networking qa engineer.

----------


## prithiv

> Hello all, can someone please tell me what i should be studying or working on with a requirement like this:
> 
> Demonstrable skills with XP and computer hardware in general
> 
> Good understanding of TCP/IP.


Hardware will b a optional paper in 7 sem n TCP/IP r important.Nobody other tan CCNA's can go deep in tem!!

----------


## prithiv

Hardware will b a optional paper in 7 sem n TCP/IP r important.Nobody other tan CCNA's can go deep in tem!!

----------


## Haitalk

Anushya, You are right!! You interpreted  the question in correct sense... Its question for basic level BPO & Desktop admin jobs. It checks if you know basic level configuration & trouble shooting at PC level not network.

----------

